# Starting a Business in Portugal



## nyala (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

My Other Half and his work partner are looking into moving over to Portugal, they are currently in the Freeview and Sky industy. 
Just researching really the demand for such work and installations of Freeview/Sky/Dishes.

We will be coming over if there is Opportunity and have contacts in Algarve where we would be based at first.

Myself and my 3 year old son will be following other half, can someone direct me to information regarding schooling, how old do children have to be to attend school, as I know in UK it's 4 however other countries are abit later 6/7Years old.

Will appreciate and comments or links to such advice. Also overall reactions/views to a UK family looking to raise our son in Portugal.

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy a copy of the Portugal News from W H Smiths or look at it online and you'll get some idea of the potential competition with already established businesses, outside of the Algarve the Expat population is too widely spread to offer an income again against establish Expats or local businesses.

Sorry to sound negative but I really believe it to be a non starter with 2 people + families looking for an income, pocket money different kettle of fish but that doesn't sound like what you need.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

canoeman said:


> Buy a copy of the Portugal News from W H Smiths or look at it online and you'll get some idea of the potential competition with already established businesses, outside of the Algarve the Expat population is too widely spread to offer an income again against establish Expats or local businesses.
> 
> Sorry to sound negative but I really believe it to be a non starter with 2 people + families looking for an income, pocket money different kettle of fish but that doesn't sound like what you need.


I agree,


----------



## MsSpicy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I started up my packaging business in Portugal back in '02 and its been going great. I think you need to really understand the ins and outs of the tax system and the other financial reporting type of stuff and if you're an expat its wise to get help, as Canoeman said, it can be a tough gig.

Nyala, we used Urs Meisterhans from Swiss company Sinitus, right from the start to plan our tax and manage our assets. I think you could do a whole lot worse than contact them for some of the difficulties starting a new business brings.


----------



## Cemie (Nov 4, 2011)

I, too would love to hear more information regarding starting/transferring your own business in/to Portugal. I have an online company in the US that I will be continuing when we move. Though I will definitely find an accountant to help with taxes and whatnot once I'm over there, are there any links anyone has to explain the process in the meantime? Thanks!


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello Cemie,

Generaly speaking, you can have a business in two major ways:
You set up a company (now it's much easier - cost's less than 500€ and it's a quite simple process) or you can settle you're self as a business workers (it's like registering yourself as a business person). No costs involded, but, no partners. It's just yourself. Both of them cam have accountancy, and, as an individual business person, you have a diferent kind of tax system (symplified method, you pay taxes based on what you sell, and not what you earned - has to be analised by a professional, with more data). You have to pay for social security (monthly) + accountant (if applied). It's no big deal, but, I advise professional intervention of an accountant or a tax expert. There are some other items to check, but, I would need more data. Partners? Where will you be? What clients do you (already) have? 
Cheers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nyala said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Other Half and his work partner are looking into moving over to Portugal, they are currently in the Freeview and Sky industy.
> Just researching really the demand for such work and installations of Freeview/Sky/Dishes.
> ...


Hi Nyala and a very warm welcome to the forum :welcome:

If you google _sky installation algarve_ you will find what the competiton might be like.
I know that there are already two installers in the Silver Coast region.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Cemie said:


> I, too would love to hear more information regarding starting/transferring your own business in/to Portugal. I have an online company in the US that I will be continuing when we move. Though I will definitely find an accountant to help with taxes and whatnot once I'm over there, are there any links anyone has to explain the process in the meantime? Thanks!


Cemie what area of Portugal are you looking at to move to?


----------



## Cemie (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, PedroCruz. That will definitely help get me started. Just to give you a few more details though: I have a sole proprietorship (just me, no partners) and I'm a photographer/jewelry designer and sell my work mostly online and in galleries. I do not plan on opening a brick-and-mortar store selling my services, though it could be a possibility in the future.

Siobhán, we're planning on moving to the Coimbra area, probably either Vila Nova de Poiares or Penela. I could basically do my work anywhere, even in a small town as long as it has reliable internet.

Thanks again!
Lauren


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello Lauren,

For that, I would sujest register as an individual (empresário em nome individual), you register at he tax office, and not much more than that.
My family has a house near by at Arganil, nice area.
Be carefull with the VATs concerning european and noneuropean companies, but, don't worry about that now.
Hope you enjoy our country.
Cheers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## Cemie (Nov 4, 2011)

PedroCruz said:


> Hello Lauren,
> 
> For that, I would sujest register as an individual (empresário em nome individual), you register at he tax office, and not much more than that.
> My family has a house near by at Arganil, nice area.
> ...



Thanks so much Pedro! I appreciate the advice and can't wait to move over there.


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello Cemie,

I just realized you're an American.
You must pay attention to the issue double-taxation. Your laws on international taxation are not very soft. But, everything can be solved.
Cheers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## Cemie (Nov 4, 2011)

PedroCruz said:


> Hello Cemie,
> 
> I just realized you're an American.
> You must pay attention to the issue double-taxation. Your laws on international taxation are not very soft. But, everything can be solved.
> ...



Yes, indeed. I've heard about how my government taxes me even if I become a permanent resident of another country, but I don't know the details. I won't go into my feelings on the matter, but I definitely need to research this before we make the big move. Thanks again Pedro!


----------

